# Jungian physiognomy



## Eden Ludekens (Jun 2, 2011)

Experimentation to see whether the Jungian Cognitive Functions could be visually identified.

*INTJ functional stack:*

*Ni (introverted intuition)*, a perception function which manifests a fluidity in thoughts and in body. Noticeable visible features: 'Ni drift', mesmerising eyes and penetrative stare.
*Te (extroverted thinking)*, a discernment function which manifests a rigidity in the body. Noticeable visible features: exacting nod, face push and head shake.
*Fi (introverted feeling)*, an inner discernment function which has a meticulous quality in the body. Noticeable visible features: inner warming, radiating glow and spritely voice.
*Se (extroverted sensing)*, a perception function which presents an animated fluidity in the body. Noticeable visible features: lock-on, re-connecting and momentum.

*INTJ shadow functions:*

*Ne (extroverted intuition)*, a perception function which presents an animated fluidity in the body. Noticeable visible features: momentum, 'Ne perk-up' and deflecting.
*Ti (introverted thinking)*, a discernment function which manifests a rigidity in the body.Noticeable visible features: deadpan face, puppeteer hands and 'stop-start'.
*Fe (extroverted feeling)*, a discernment function which manifests a rigidity in the body. Noticeable visible features: empathic pull, head-shake and 'smile with me'.
*Si (introverted sensing)*, a perception function which presents a thick fluidity in the body. Noticeable visible features: searching scowl, inertial force, deflecting.

Follow the links to view the visible features for each cognitive function.

(source)


----------

